# Planting Orchard grass in spring



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have never planted grass in the spring, always in the fall. Ground is in good shape and it is pretty early, I am thinking about trying some Orchard Grass now. Any advice and could I expect much yield this year. One other thought we had was to plant the field in Teff and then destroy Teff in the fall and then plant Orchard.


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

if you get a frost that will kill the teff.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

The temperature has to be above 60 and absolutely no chance of frost to plant Teff-here (OH) that is June. I have planted orchardgrass in the spring but didn't take a cutting off till the next spring.


----------



## Barry Bowen (Nov 16, 2009)

Planting orchard in the spring is 50/50 at best. I have done it and gotten a good mid summer cutting and then one later. It has also not made it at all, usually because it was dry, and lost the field till the fall.

Teff, ground has to be 60 and NO chance of frost. Teff is just no where near as easy as some people make it sound. Been doing it for 5 years. Started at 20 acres of teff, now I only do 1-3 acres per year for one specific customer.

Some people like to mix orchard and oats, and then take the oats for oat hay. Fine for cattle. It acts like the cover for the grass, but still only 50/50 that it makes it depending on weather.

Bottom line, pays your money and take your chances in the spring. Much more of a sure thing in the fall.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry Bowen
"Teff is just no where near as easy as some people make it sound. Been doing it for 5 years."

What problems did you run into? I doing 8 acres this year as a trial.


----------

